# My collection, so far! Along with some childhood games.



## caddylover (Feb 28, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures. Perhaps you will identify each one and maybe say something about them. I for one am curious about tint differences with your 3 Deft X units.


----------



## caddylover (Feb 28, 2014)

The deft-x's all have the same tint. I cannot tell any difference even with 100,000cd difference between two of them.


----------



## Tmack (Feb 28, 2014)

Love the whole case! I need a nice way to display too.


----------



## blah9 (Mar 1, 2014)

Very nice collection! Thank you for sharing. I like the fact that they are on display rather than inside of things or jumbled together somewhere like my lights are.


----------



## 880arm (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice stuff. The lights and the old electronic games. :thumbsup:


----------



## caddylover (Mar 1, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Love the whole case! I need a nice way to display too.



crap, I forgot to put the laser in there:thinking:


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Mar 1, 2014)

Obvously its up to you how you spend your money and all but if there is no diffrence can I ask why you decided to own 3 Deft Xs? Not to be rude just courious?


----------



## FatRat (Mar 1, 2014)

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> Obvously its up to you how you spend your money and all but if there is no diffrence can I ask why you decided to own 3 Deft Xs? Not to be rude just courious?



read his sig-says it all.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Mar 1, 2014)

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> Obvously its up to you how you spend your money and all but if there is no diffrence can I ask why you decided to own 3 Deft Xs? Not to be rude just courious?



The gentleman apparently ordered a Deft X then saw one for sale at a great price then another used one shortly thereafter. He considers them investments and they may very well be. OMG flashlights says they will not be making more after current orders are fulfilled as they are expensive to make, etc..


----------



## caddylover (Mar 2, 2014)

KITROBASKIN said:


> The gentleman apparently ordered a Deft X then saw one for sale at a great price then another used one shortly thereafter. He considers them investments and they may very well be. OMG flashlights says they will not be making more after current orders are fulfilled as they are expensive to make, etc..



you have it exactly right. While I was waiting for my brand new Deft-X, two more came up for sale. They were a little cheaper than brand new so, I bought them. I think there will be a demand for this light in the future and I might make a few bucks in return:naughty:


----------



## caddylover (Mar 2, 2014)

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> Obvously its up to you how you spend your money and all but if there is no diffrence can I ask why you decided to own 3 Deft Xs? Not to be rude just courious?



I didn't know there wouldn't be any difference until I had them to compare to each other. not rude at all, fair question


----------



## FelmarCorp (Mar 6, 2014)

Sweet collection! Love the RC40  Those Hot Wheels ?


----------



## stewdogg (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the flashback!! I spent many an hour playing Donkey Kong and Pac Man on those mini arcade games! They were great to pass time on the toilet Did those survive childhood or you find them again as an adult?


----------



## JamesBr (Mar 6, 2014)

stewdogg said:


> Thanks for the flashback!! I spent many an hour playing Donkey Kong and Pac Man on those mini arcade games! They were great to pass time on the toilet Did those survive childhood or you find them again as an adult?



Agreed, I may have to spend some time making an adapter for my old atari now.:thumbsup:


----------



## caddylover (Mar 8, 2014)

stewdogg said:


> Thanks for the flashback!! I spent many an hour playing Donkey Kong and Pac Man on those mini arcade games! They were great to pass time on the toilet Did those survive childhood or you find them again as an adult?



I am the original owner of everything in the case except donkey kong and frogger. I have a couple hundred hot wheels all bought by me when I was a kid, can't display them all, too many


----------

